# Advice on renting family home in Alexandria



## ragdoll1803 (Jan 29, 2011)

Potentialy moving to Alexandria but stuggling to get any infomation on rental properties, particularly villas. Cany anyone advise. Thanks


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

As I mentioned in your other post, I dont think thwere is any current internet connection in Egypt so you may not get answers from over there right now. I found this on the internet of how things are in Alex at the moment apparently - scary 

Unrest In Alexandria - Video - WLWT Cincinnati


Jo xxx


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

ragdoll1803 said:


> Potentialy moving to Alexandria but stuggling to get any infomation on rental properties, particularly villas. Cany anyone advise. Thanks




My advice is not to come this year... things will be volatile for the remaining year


----------

